# a pen stand



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

browsing through the net, I found that wooden pen stands (unlike the toothbrush-like station mugs on the bathroom shelf), come scarce - and, most interesting, a guy from Austria shows a design, simple, efficient and elegant enough to market. His austrian austerity, clarity, good craftmanship and audacity about the price, are apparent on the piece, and I really wish him success because it looks and feels really nice, and must sell well.
To which accurate, lean and clean cubic construction, I spread on my mediterranean heat and sweetness, the near-orient spice, the amateur lack of accuracy, and the abundance of cypress offcuts which are desperately looking for some use, to avoid the inferno of the winter stove.

This is what I came up with:

Please tell me, was it worth my time? I am already planning generation 2 of the thing. And note, they were not varnished yet in the photos, and the two screws holding the bits for the glue to set, were later replaced by ... dowels (what did you expect..)

Yours sincerely


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> browsing through the net, I found that wooden pen stands (unlike the toothbrush-like station mugs on the bathroom shelf), come scarce - and, most interesting, a guy from Austria shows a design, simple, efficient and elegant enough to market. His austrian austerity, clarity, good craftmanship and audacity about the price, are apparent on the piece, and I really wish him success because it looks and feels really nice, and must sell well.
> To which accurate, lean and clean cubic construction, I spread on my mediterranean heat and sweetness, the near-orient spice, the amateur lack of accuracy, and the abundance of cypress offcuts which are desperately looking for some use, to avoid the inferno of the winter stove.
> 
> This is what I came up with:
> ...


Now that is different Dimitri, once again you're thinking outside the box. I notice some empty holes and it so happens that I recently made these ten pens for presents so please be the first to choose two of them. I do still have your address at the hospital.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very original work , Dimitri , I like it . I like your sense of humour even more .....



Rog


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Harry, you are - and have always been - a gem. I have sent you an email with my home address. I will try to have a 2nd generation pen stand for you and Marlene, maybe ready for the New Year. If I am to choose two pens, let one be the lightest in color and the other, the thickest in diameter. If you can choose for me, please choose two most exotic australian woods, preferably of different color. With great thanks.

Roger, whereabouts is your stern turned to? Thank you for your remarks. It is nice to meet Brit seamen; by tradition you are all very brave and used to hard living. But perhaps your mind only is now at sea?

Best wishes to all


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Dimitri, I love it, the rustic lines are well matched for the design,I have never worked with cypress ,Hmmm 
Harry love the grains in those pens, they sure stand out.

Herb


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Greetings, Herb; I just had a peek at your profile- I appreciate your disagreement to bend, but as a doc I must advise regular and easy bending as an exercise, to avoid total stiffness of the back; try to play with this space-cat's tail, it will give you a new target to aim to. I admire your work with the cutting boards, it is a lot of work and a lot of creative ideas and no sparing of efforts, and no easy fulfillment with a sample or two. I sent you a message.

Cheers


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Dimitri M said:


> Roger, whereabouts is your stern turned to? l



I have , as they say , swallowed the anchor ! I can still see the sea from my house though .....

Rog


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Roger, here is a quick translation of a nice greek song of the 60s

Stratis spent his youth all day at the shipyards
he makes the finest boats for others to sail away
to trave lal laround the earth, the lucky obes, the lucky ones,

Late in the evening at the tavern, with George his assistant
they talk about far countries that they never saw
and envy the sailors, the lucky ones, the lucky ones.

when I get old George, and I sail off the Earth,
put on my coffin sails, masts and ropes,
say that I traveled as well, a lucky one, a lucky one.

Depressive songs, they appealed to us during the late sixties. 
Here, a taste of its lyricism for all of you friends, as a response to the sea signature of Roger:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stTU8YsQ27c&list=PLftQHZYUzKoXCq7phog-H-uvZnC2D8YjZ


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Once again you've showed us how to take something that could be mundane and make it interesting. Nice work Dimitri.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Harry, you are - and have always been - a gem. I have sent you an email with my home address. I will try to have a 2nd generation pen stand for you and Marlene, maybe ready for the New Year. If I am to choose two pens, let one be the lightest in color and the other, the thickest in diameter. If you can choose for me, please choose two most exotic australian woods, preferably of different color. With great thanks.
> 
> Roger, whereabouts is your stern turned to? Thank you for your remarks. It is nice to meet Brit seamen; by tradition you are all very brave and used to hard living. But perhaps your mind only is now at sea?
> 
> Best wishes to all


Unfortunately Dimitri this is the first time that I've logged in today so I didn't see your preference for Ozzie woods, I've sent the two that you asked for in your email. The thicker one is a very light West Australian Jarrah, which can be anything from almost black through various shades of red and even grey. The thinner one is Bamboo. I was on my way to the post office when I suddenly thought that you may not be able to buy refills in Greece so I went back home and made a surgical incision in the padded bag and inserted two refills.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Dimitri


"For my purpose holds to sail beyond the sunset and the baths of all the western stars ...."


Rog


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dimitri,

Love this holder and the use of raw edged wood.


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Many many many thanks Harry, I am looking forward to feel the exotic woods and the excellent craftsmanship.

Charles, thank you for your kind remark. In the last two years I found that by googling a term (e.g. what I want to make) I can get several (hundreds) pictures of items like that, and then, following the links I can find out dimensions, prices etc. I can even save the pics and thus make a collection of pics of similar items, to consider when planning to make something. Later on I discovered Pinterest, where I can easily make a collection not only of pics but also of live links. The problem is that easily you end up with too much material. Also, by searching there, I can find things already selected by others with similar interests. If you want to have a look, search me up in Pinterest, I have the same username. After seeing what goes around, and considering what material I have and how I can work on it, I start trials and create things. What I have found out, which is true not only for woodwork but also for all expressions of creative work, artistic or not, is that THE MORE YOU THINK ABOUT YOUR CREATION, THE BETTER THE OUTCOME. So, I have a few more thoughtful pen stands to make and show - but the medical work does not leave a lot of time for these - please be patient.

Another matter that has come up is the disability of outsiders to see pictures in Router Forums unless they register. So, I m going to start a discussion in the Lobby forum here, because I believe that allowing outsiders to see pics without registering would benefit RF. Please be patient.

So much for now

Best wishes to all


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Happy New Year Harry, and many thanks again; I have not received the pens yet, but 
I don't worry; the Post Office here is notorious for delays during Christmas, as they all rush to take whatever holiday days they have got left, so they don't lose them in the next year!! Wonderful, yes? This is why we don't bother to write Christmas cards, because they arrive about the Epiphany !!! (6 Jan). 
On the other hand, we have variant of Greek Orthodox (heresy not, but a different aroma of) who observe the old calendar, and are 13 days behind schedule !!! So their Christmas is on our Jan 11, and I know that because they have a small church next to the hospital, so I might as well celebrate their Christmas with your pens! This sorts everything out, and keeps everybody happy - you couldn't think of that, could you?

Best wishes
D


----------



## Dimitri M (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Mike, thank you for you kind remark - sorry I did not reply to you earlier;

I have noticed that free edge furniture started much earlier, I would say just after WWII, with George Nakashima implementing it to his work. Please go to Pinterest, and search for Nakashima there - you will be amazed to find what he has achieved - only the mix of Japanese determination with American technology can lead to such results, and at a time when hand tools were leading the way. When I first googled his name, I came across a gigantic altar he has built somewhere - I can't find the pics since, probably they took the page down; but the planks were so huge, he literally had to climb on them to work things out. If you come across them, drop me a line
I enjoy the use of free edge whenever I can, simply because I am an amateur and can play with my planks and boards for ages before I finish the job.
Best wishes for the new year

D


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dimitri M said:


> Happy New Year Harry, and many thanks again; I have not received the pens yet, but
> I don't worry; the Post Office here is notorious for delays during Christmas, as they all rush to take whatever holiday days they have got left, so they don't lose them in the next year!! Wonderful, yes? This is why we don't bother to write Christmas cards, because they arrive about the Epiphany !!! (6 Jan).
> On the other hand, we have variant of Greek Orthodox (heresy not, but a different aroma of) who observe the old calendar, and are 13 days behind schedule !!! So their Christmas is on our Jan 11, and I know that because they have a small church next to the hospital, so I might as well celebrate their Christmas with your pens! This sorts everything out, and keeps everybody happy - you couldn't think of that, could you?
> 
> ...


I still have a few left Dimitri so if they haven't arrived by the time you return from your holiday in England a couple more will be on their way. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------

